# my budgie's poop is larger than usual



## Jalal-M (Jun 26, 2021)

I have 2 budgies male and female and I took care of them since they were born, so they are 7 months old now and starting with 8
however, my female budgie is doing a larger poop than usual for the last 2 days and sadly I'm not able to take it to the vet due to many circumstances, however the poop color and shape looks healthy to me but it's only 2 or 3 times larger than usual, so I wanted to make sure if I should give her any special food or if I need to do anything about this ?

also, I noticed on the female budgie that she was trying to shred the papers in her nest, so I thought she was annoyed by them and I changed the papers to cardboard something smoother, so I'm not sure if I did the right thing here as well

I need advise it's my first time to have budgies and I feel I did fine so far for 7 months with them


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

From what you have said it sounds like your female is coming into breeding condition, both the larger droppings and shredding are indications of this.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds as though your two birds are related and they should never be bred.
They are siblings, they are too young to allow to breed and it would not be responsible or ethical for you to allow them to do so.
Any offspring would be compromised genetically.
You need to do everything possible to prevent breeding.
If the female ends up laying an egg, dispose of it immediately. It will not be viable when it is first laid.

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Dangers to Pet Birds*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!

You've been given great advice above by FaeryBee and I completely agree with her.

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices, so please be sure to read through all the links provided above, which include the forums' many articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us posted on how things are going!

Best wishes 👋


----------

